
Show HN: ALL_CAPS =&gt; sudo all_caps (Bash) - al_form2000
https://github.com/MonsieurCellophane/SHOUT.sh/tree/master
======
nfriedly
FYI, in bash, "sudo !!" re-runs the previous command with sudo.

~~~
papln
That's not "funny" enough, unless the "!!" is replaced by an emoji.

~~~
anoncake

        papln used multiple exclamation marks and is clearly insane. This incident will be reported.

------
philshem
Reminds me of

[https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck](https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck)

------
hackbinary
up arrow

ctrl-a (readline command for beginning of line)

type "sudo"

Also, ctrl-w is really useful. Heck, learning the readline editing keyboard in
general is really useful.

~~~
al_form2000

            $ foo bar baz<cr>
            ^P^A<esc>u
            $ FOO bar baz<cr>
    

That's three keystrokes less - even for the history (!!) version. :-)

------
rudiv
Remember, all caps when you spell the man name.

------
timeattack
Most often case is when you forget to type sudo before command. This
implementation propose to re-type executable name in all-caps (or type it in
all-caps beforehand).

More efficient approach is to use keybinding like Ctrl+T to prepend sudo to
the current command (or to the previous command if current is empty).

~~~
al_form2000
As mentioned above, you don't need to retype:

    
    
            $ foo bar baz<cr>
            ^P^A<esc>u
            $ FOO bar baz<cr>
    

As for ^T, I'd wholly forgotten about bind, inputrc and all that- but of
course both your proposal and the above can be put into an inputrc macro and
bound to a key. However the all caps version is shorter when you remember you
need sudo in the first place ;).

------
sonofgod
This is hideous. Congratulations! :D

------
gnulinux
Isn't typing 'sudo yum' faster than 'YUM'?

~~~
brirec
…is that a sarcastic question? How would typing 'YUM' NOT be faster than 'sudo
yum'?

I can't deny that something feels terribly wrong about this sort of script,
though.

~~~
gnulinux
because you need press shift while pressing y, u, m to type YUM. I definitely
type sudo yum faster.

~~~
bradknowles
Do you not have a CAPSLOCK key?

~~~
anoncake
Many people map capslock to Ctrl or Escape. Or both, depending on whether the
key is held or tappped.

------
taejo
Did some kind of automoderation break the title by changing ALL_CAPS to
All_caps?

~~~
al_form2000
I remember writing the title as

    
    
        ALL_CAPS => sudo all_caps
    

So it appears something did actually change it.

~~~
weinzierl
Titles are automatically titlecased when submitted but not when edited. The
workaround is to submit and immediately edit afterwards.

Unfortunately many blogs have their titles all uppercase instead of using
small caps. For me the use case where I copy an all uppercase title and want
it to be titlecased on HN is much more common than the case where I actually
want a string of caps. I'm quite ok with the current behavior.

